# Bucketman/Climmer/Foreman need in Memphis



## GlenWimpy (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm getting to old to do EVERYTHING! I need a climmer/bucketman/foreman!

No druggies , no drunks , no crusers , no God haters , no hippies and no goofballs!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 7, 2010)

GlenWimpy said:


> I'm getting to old to do EVERYTHING! I need a climmer/bucketman/foreman!
> 
> No druggies , no drunks , no crusers , no God haters , no hippies and no goofballs!



I would come down and work if you were a little more tolerant of drug addicts ...


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I would come down and work if you were a little more tolerant of drug addicts ...



LOL , thanks , coffee and Diet Pepsi are ok! I went to the dump at 9 am the other day , there was another crew dumping from some jack leg company , there boss was SKINNY and drinking a BIG beer , at 9 AM!

We have our share of crack head tree cutters here in Memphis!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still looking!?!?

Thanks


----------



## GlenWimpy (Sep 9, 2010)

Unemployment at 20% , and I can't find any workers but Mexicans!


----------

